# IOPE by AMOREPACIFIC



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

*IOPE by AMOREPACIFIC *has a *new* mild cream to keep skin cool, calm and collected. 

Ideal for sensitive or stressed skin, *Derma Gentle Cica Cream *can be used all over the face or as a spot treatment to improve dryness, irritation, and inflammation. The cream is hypoallergenic, dermatologically, sensitive skin panel, and HET-CAM tested. Developed with a 10 free formula, the cream is free of parabens, animal originated ingredients, colorants, fragrances, mineral oils, polyacrylamides, imidazolidinyl urea, triethanolamine, silicone, and surfactants containing PEG. The key ingredients of madecassoside, panthenol, and cypress tree extracts help soothe the skin, improve damage from dryness, and strengthen the skin’s barrier. ($32; Available for in-store purchase at Aritaum.)


----------

